# how 2 b unique (in making a Fursona)



## Lonk Chase (Jul 18, 2016)

I don't want my fursona (if I ever make one ) to be formulaic and, well, crap. What all us new furries want are some ways to come up with a fursona that is:

Not a Mary Sue
Is it's own character, not ripped off from another person's fursona or a fictional character in a well-known franchise
Has a good unique backstory with as less cliches as possible
What are some good staring points? Thanks!


----------



## lyar (Jul 18, 2016)

Lonk Chase said:


> I don't want my fursona (if I ever make one ) to be formulaic and, well, crap. What all us new furries want are some ways to come up with a fursona that is:
> 
> Not a Mary Sue
> Is it's own character, not ripped off from another person's fursona or a fictional character in a well-known franchise
> ...


The easiest way to make a character that is original is to make a character inherently weak. A lot of people create fursona's to be the best version of themselves or something of that kind. I find it more interesting to create characters with their weaknesses in mind before their strengths. This creates a character with room for growth and the possibility of a more understandable/lovable character. Sometimes I even draw parallels to my own flaws that I recognize I need to work to change. Not every character needs to be the _main_ character and people have a hard time understanding that which leads to the creation of Mary Sue's.  Every character needs their kryptonite.

So in short when making a character that is actually unique don't just give him or her good qualities because that is not realistic and interesting.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 18, 2016)

lyar has characterization pretty spot on there. As for physical traits, it's actually fairly easy to just go with something relatively plain, because everyone else is also trying to make theirs unique to them as well.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 18, 2016)

Originality in this day and age is very very hard. Imagination is important also. Imagine something you like, and voilã, you have yourself a Fursona.

My own fursona ain't exactly original in terms of design, but sure as hell ain't a copy either, though copying others is on its own a form of appreciation.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 18, 2016)

I've got ya covered fam


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 18, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> I've got ya covered fam



The multitude of different fonts pisses me off and I can't explain why.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 18, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> The multitude of different fonts pisses me off and I can't explain why.


But it's UNIQUE!


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 18, 2016)

I think my char is unique cause not very many people want to deal with trying to draw a tabby cat with realistic tabby cat pattern xD Yet he is simple.  Without any added unnecessities.
Basically.. Give it natural color coating and you may be more unique than people who try a little too hard.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 18, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> The multitude of different fonts pisses me off and I can't explain why.


I'd guess ocd lol, if i looked at it i would probably be annoyed too because it's not a uniform style across the whole thing.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 18, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> I've got ya covered fam


That gave me rainbow coloured cancer. This grammar and sentence structure is like that of a 10 year old. Either this shit's satire...


----------

